# Mystery transactions on cc MSFT*billing bill ms.net??



## wbbs

Anybody have any idea what the above transactions are which are appearing on my credit card, checked statement today and noticed amount of 5.48 in past week or so, rang MBNA (took forever on hold), turns out there was another 4 transactions over the past two months which I didn't notice, 3 for .99c and one for 5.96.

I have no idea what these are, google isn't helping me and MBNA say they can do nothing until I contact the company first whoever they are!

Anyone else come across this or advise me where to start looking, it's not big bucks but that's not the point!


----------



## gearoid

*Mystery Transaction*

This sounds like your card has been skimmed. My understanding is that a few test transactions for small amounts will be sent before you get hit big time. Alert the bank and stop the card. Your main worry is the card, not the small amounts.


----------



## geri

Have you purchased any Microsoft APPs on your iphone?


----------



## wbbs

Thanks, frightened the life out of me now!  There is a relatively small limit on that card thankfully.   You would think MBNA would recognise that pattern, no?   Their customer service person never mentioned any risk or advice from that point of view.

Don't own an iphone so that's not the answer anyway.


----------



## briste

Do any of your kids have an XBox?


----------



## geri

Yes - online gaming using an XBox could be the answer..


----------



## TreeTiger

This post may help -
http://joshbenson.com/msft-xbox-live-bill-xbox-com-wa-on-your-credit-card/#more-1909

Guy ended up having to get a new credit card.


----------



## wbbs

No, no xbox or anything fancy computer things like that in house, it's all I can do to work laptop!  My phone is so basic it doesn't even have a camera!


----------



## briste

I would ring up MBNA again and demand to speak to someone who has a clue.


----------



## Sue Ellen

Having gone through the small transactions test scene and it then increased to larger amounts I would cancel the card immediately.  It was a fairly smooth changeover to new card with AIB, not sure how it would proceed with MBNA.  It gives peace of mind.


----------



## Luternau

To put you at ease on cloning -yes they do a test transaction, but once it goes through, they go spending. If 5.46 is the biggest amount, and there have been 3/4 transactions of .99c over a few months, it does not fit the normal cloning pattern.


----------



## Alex

this happened me twice with danske bank. on one occasion i had 2 separate transactions both for the same amount and dated the same. on another occasion i had 1 odd transaction. these were tests so lucky i check my account regularly. as a result i had to get a new card and pin TWICE. money was refunded rather quickly.


----------



## wbbs

Mystery solved, while according to Microsoft they were Xbox transactions it turned out they weren't, they were app purchases, not my phone obviously!  The person who purchased them thought the cost was coming off their phone credit but my cc had been previously registered with Microsoft from some former purchase, has now been deleted anyway.  Just glad I don't have to go to the bother of getting a new card.

Have to say Microsoft were extremely helpful and got to speak to a person pretty quickly and wasn't passed from pillar to post as can often happen.


----------



## Don George

I have just noticed 3 entries £3.57, £7.98 and £9.97 so I would also be interested in any replies (new to website).


----------



## mathepac

What're the transaction codes or narratives associated with the amounts?


----------



## Willy Fogg

wbbs said:


> Anybody have any idea what the above transactions are which are appearing on my credit card, checked statement today and noticed amount of 5.48 in past week or so, rang MBNA (took forever on hold), turns out there was another 4 transactions over the past two months which I didn't notice, 3 for .99c and one for 5.96.
> 
> I have no idea what these are, google isn't helping me and MBNA say they can do nothing until I contact the company first whoever they are!
> 
> Anyone else come across this or advise me where to start looking, it's not big bucks but that's not the point!



Microsoft? Do you or anyone in the family have an Xbox, Windows Phone..or even bought apps from the Windows Store on a PC..


----------



## Berrey22

I just had this happen to myself, a small transaction $1.91 and then fortunately my bank blocked a second transaction for over $500. The address takes you to Microsoft but I don't have any Microsoft or Xbox products/subscriptions. These people are obviously still at it.


----------

